# Irritated Nipple



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

He only scratches in this one spot, thus the reason his nipple looks irritated. Male APBT, Orijen, has all his shots, 7 months old, no crust or discharge, has been there for 3 months... Any suggestions? Pic shows two nipples in comparison









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Same with my boy. It's only one tho. I put nustock on it like I do every cut I see. It seemed to help, now it's healing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cain did it too. Swollen around the actual nipple. His got.kinda crusted in that crease. I just cleaned it and didn't let him scratch it anymore and it's healed up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Cain did it too. Swollen around the actual nipple. His got.kinda crusted in that crease. I just cleaned it and didn't let him scratch it anymore and it's healed up.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like what Diesels is doing. See I really don't even have to posts questions anymore bc if I have a question I just ask u bc I'm pretty sure Cain ammo or Sheba went thru it already haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> View attachment 41434
> 
> 
> Same with my boy. It's only one tho. I put nustock on it like I do every cut I see. It seemed to help, now it's healing
> ...


Wow that's almost identical! You got it online?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Cain did it too. Swollen around the actual nipple. His got.kinda crusted in that crease. I just cleaned it and didn't let him scratch it anymore and it's healed up.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What did you clean it with?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah amazon has it for like $13 great stuff. Good to just have on hand.

He got a cut on his head a few months back, it scabbed up and it fell off too soon. Looked like a hole on his head. I was afraid hair wasn't gonna grow back. I got nu stock right away and believe it or not hair has been growing back. Slowly but it's coming back

When he was real little he got attacked by his littermate. He had a scar on the inside of his ear. No big deal bc it was his ear and on the inside, but nu stock claims it even helps hair grow back on old scars and it did.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Yeah amazon has it for like $13 great stuff. Good to just have on hand.
> 
> He got a cut on his head a few months back, it scabbed up and it fell off too soon. Looked like a hole on his head. I was afraid hair wasn't gonna grow back. I got nu stock right away and believe it or not hair has been growing back. Slowly but it's coming back
> 
> ...


This is great! Thanks for the referral. I placed an order this morning. I'll give you guys the update after a few weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Damp rag to get the Nasty off of it and out of the crease then make sure it's dry. We use bag balm for pretty much everything else though lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to use nustock but the smell (oh GOD THE SMELL) and how it gets yellow all over and the chemicals in it made me switch. Although dieslesmommie likes the smell so maybe you will as well lol.

This stuff is amazing for all types of issues, just like nustock is. You can also get it at some pet stores that stock his products. And it's organic and no chemicals.

http://www.drharveys.com/products/show/24-dr-harvey-s-healing-cream

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

ames said:


> I used to use nustock but the smell (oh GOD THE SMELL) and how it gets yellow all over and the chemicals in it made me switch. Although dieslesmommie likes the smell so maybe you will as well lol.
> 
> This stuff is amazing for all types of issues, just like nustock is. You can also get it at some pet stores that stock his products. And it's organic and no chemicals.
> 
> ...


Lol since I ordered nustock already, I may have to see if I like the smell or not. I really like that all natural cream though. It's deff something I will consider buying soon

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Right on! Make sure to shake it a wicked lot and massage the bottle to combine the nustock  Options can be good thing lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

ames said:


> Right on! Make sure to shake it a wicked lot and massage the bottle to combine the nustock  Options can be good thing lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

